# Flurry Protein Bars: M&Ms, Reese?s Pieces, and Oreos!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Introducing the New Ultimate Flurry Protein Bar Flurry Protein Bars: M&Ms, Reese’s Pieces, and Oreos! ANSI® introduces the New Ultimate Flurry Protein Bar, Infusing America’s Favorite Cookie and Candy Pieces into an Amazingly Great Tasting High Protein/Low Carb Bar! LARGO, Florida – ANSI®, maker of Xtreme Shock??? Dietary Supplement, introduces the Ultimate Flurry Protein Bar, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

